# Insect Bites & Doctor



## EgyptianSwirl

HELP! I officially have over 2 dozen insect bugs on my face and arms. I believe I may have an allergy to the bites as they are swollen, large, and red. I am not sure if I require a doctor, if yes, any suggestions of one in mohandeseen, agouza, dokki, or zamalek. If you have any suggestions for home remedies please drop me a line


----------



## jojo

EgyptianSwirl said:


> HELP! I officially have over 2 dozen insect bugs on my face and arms. I believe I may have an allergy to the bites as they are swollen, large, and red. I am not sure if I require a doctor, if yes, any suggestions of one in mohandeseen, agouza, dokki, or zamalek. If you have any suggestions for home remedies please drop me a line



Antihistamine medication is the usual course of action for bites/allergies It can be bought over the counter in the UK, dunno about Egypt. If you have a serious allergy, thats life threatening - symptoms for that are usually swelling of the lips, mouth or tongue they you'll need urgent and immediate treatment and you'll need more drastic medication such as adrenalin injections 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland

EgyptianSwirl said:


> HELP! I officially have over 2 dozen insect bugs on my face and arms. I believe I may have an allergy to the bites as they are swollen, large, and red. I am not sure if I require a doctor, if yes, any suggestions of one in mohandeseen, agouza, dokki, or zamalek. If you have any suggestions for home remedies please drop me a line




Firstly check your mattress!!! Personally I would change a mattress when moving into a new apartment.. they are not that expensive here.
I doubt you require a doctor for the insect bites... Welcome in Egypt.
Go to your local pharmacist and show him your bites and ask him what medicine he recommends.

Maiden,


----------



## EgyptianSwirl

Thank you. My mattress was brand new when I moved in. But I wonder if I should spray it with something. I am tempted to spray it with raid. LOL

I think I bought a kilo of Dermovate cream, and a Litres of Raid. I am tempted to bathe in OFF too LOL


----------



## Helen Ellis

I used to vacuum my mattress, now (I don't have a vacuum) it spends a day on the balcony in full sun every now and then.
I find the Raid liquid anti mosquito plug ins pretty effective indoors and hesh coils outside. Get a blue zapper light, a big one, (mine's from Spinneys 110 le) they catch mozzies aswell as flies, not all of them but essential for flies anyway)
Most important always use Off spray or equivalent from late afternoon, or cover up.
As MS said your Pharmasist will be able to sell you something for the bites.


----------



## EgyptianSwirl

Thanks Guys, all your advice is awesome!


----------



## Sam

EgyptianSwirl said:


> Thanks Guys, all your advice is awesome!


Hi,

May be a little late now, but pharmacists for serious cases can give an antihistamic injection, it will take the swelling down much faster than anything else.

After that, I use Histazine tablets and Allergex cream. The cream is the best I've found for the itching for me. 

And yes, a bath of Off wouldn't go amiss, I've often thought about that too


----------



## Sameesama

*New Reply*

Hi everyone, this is a good Forum I have read for a ling time. And I also share it with many of my friends who have big love about reading. Thank you so much for what you have shared. :ranger:


----------



## emmab73

lemongrass essential oil on your bed and on yourself is a powerful and natural repellent, I discovered this after the weekend I had 52 bites on my feet after a bbq, also make sure you are getting all of the B vitamins you need, apparently they find that off putting, a good source of it believe it or not is marmite!


----------

